# PB Buck 11-15-09



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

A couple of my fishing buddies who were out on the water at Caesars creek about a week ago reported seeing a lot of bucks chasing does along the shoreline. One of them was actually able to beach his boat and approach a buck, which was locked down on a nearby doe, and get some pretty great close up photos. He said even though he was violating the buck's space, it would budge away from the doe. He rationalized that if the buck had enough balls to hold his ground, it probably wouldn't be very wise to get to close and he backed out. Here are a couple of the photos he took.


 

After hearing the reports and seeing the photos I was pretty jacked up to get into the woods - especially since I have permission to hunt a farm adjacent to the Caesar wildlife area and roughly only a mile from where my buddy took these pics. I had been seeing a few small to marginal bucks on the farm and Sunday evening was no exception. Saw a doe work through a nearby thicket, followed by a fork horn buck about 15 mins later who was being pushed off by a somewhat tall basket rack 8pt. The two bucks worked their away around the woods and after the smaller one moved off the basket rack proceeded to work a scrape. I wasn't intrested in taking a shot at the basket rack, but decided to take the opportunity to get aggressive with the grunt call to see how he would react or how much he would tolerate. Got him to give some long looks but he was more intrested in working the scrape line and wouldn't commit to coming back my way (about 75yds). Shortly after my grunting sequence I heard some noise from the thicket in front of me and out popped the big boy. With ears pinned back and fur standing up on the back of his neck, he proceeded to work his way around me and behind my stand. He stood behind my stand for quite a while looking for the intruder and scenting the air. Thought for sure he would either move off after seeing nothing or worse yet... he might spot the nearby basket rack buck and feel compeled to run him off. But as luck would have it, he meandered into a shooting lane and I was somehow able to make the shot even though I had a pretty intense case of buck fever. After the shot he bounded off and I quickly hit the grunt call and stopped him about 40yds away. He looked back my way for about 5 seconds and then proceeded to climb a steep creek bank covered with honey suckle. Couldn't see him, but I heard him thrash around a bit. It got silent for about 10 seconds and then he crashed, slid back down the steep bank and laid there dead. Had to wait about 10 mins for the shock to wear off before climbing out of the stand.

 

I noticed the buck looked awfully familiar to the one my buddies had photographed on the shoreline the week before. When I got home I immediately compared the photos and sure enough, it was the same buck!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow...that deer is a STUD!!!! Great job and excellent story...that'll be a tough one to beat for sure!!!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

excellent story and a really nice buck, you can put those pics on the wall beside his mount. congrats.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

That is really awesome to have a couple of good quality pictures of the deer (not from a trail cam) and be able to put the deer down. The mount and pictures next to it will look great if you went that route. Great deer too!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great buck and story!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Sweeet! Nice buck, if the intensity of the hunt didn't get you the drag would! That deer is huge!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a cool story and a beautiful buck! Congratulations! What is most amazing about that story is that you said the pictures were taken about a mile away. And from comparing the pictures to your deer I have to believe it is the same buck. That is just wild!!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

That buck is awesome. What a story, and very nice shot.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

That is Awesome!! Congrats! That deer looks to be over 200lbs dressed out!? What a hawg!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Pictures like that sure make sitting at work hard. Congrats on a true trophy.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That is one of the coolest stories I've ever heard! Awesome buck, and congrats!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Getting those photos is almost more impressive than getting the buck.......almost Outstanding! The knocking of my knees surely would have spooked him.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats that is one awesome story...and deer


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome story, pics, and deer!!!!:!:!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Awsome pics. Exactly what part of the lake where these taken?JK Awesome buck and cool pics. I have seen some monsters out there in the 15 or so yrs I've hunted it.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

great pics and a very nice buck congrats:!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

great job! unreal story and one heck of a deer!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a pig. A great story too. Congrats.
Bob


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

wow rediculous.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments and I hope you enjoyed the story.

It's time to lay out a few does now!!!


----------

